# Need Advice!



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

i have a filly i just starting riding about a month ago and when she walks she puts her head to the side and refuses to put it straight even if we are walking in a straight line she puts it to the side and i cant seem to keep her head straight without her throwing her head and having a fit, i ride her bitless at the moment.


----------



## hollahonney (Mar 22, 2014)

My horse used to go along like he had a kink in the top of his kneck - we fixed this by doing lots of circles and shoulder in to get him to bend each way and also I found that when on the bit this kink disappeared - eventually he realised it was easier.to go straight - hopefully the same would work for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

Sounds like young horse problems, work on controlling her shoulders, being able to yield her away from your leg pressure, lots of bending the bard way, etc. Generally young horses also go through a 'wiggly' phase where they feel like a worm, so anticipate that, and when she forgets straightness use forwardness to correct that. Don't focus just on her neck, her shoulders and entire body have to bend correctly, too.

I haven't really used a bitless bridle, are your commands clear enough so she understands what you're asking? Use your whole body to magnify what you're asking, pull your inside shoulder back to help control her shoulders. Get her yielding off your legs, push her off your inside leg to push her shoulders so she can't lean inside.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Please elaborate on what you mean by bitless.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

What kind of contact do you have? How are you attempting to steer her?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Have you done lot of 'flexing' as in Clinton Anderson style? It sounds a lot like you have her 'rubber necking'.


----------



## Maisie12 (Apr 16, 2013)

Double check the fit of your saddle, particularly the side she is bending into, if it is pinching or hurting her she will be reluctant to stretch and move the muscles under it. If it is tight or pinching then change saddles as badly fitting tack can be the cause of all sorts of behavioural issues. 

Otherwise, just use gentle persuasion to gradually move her neck straight. It is helpful to play a little with the reins, feeling softly on each rein in turn whilst letting her stretch her neck and back out. Spend some quality time just riding quietly at a walk and focus on getting her to just relax and stretch out, after all she is still a baby and she may be finding it all a bit confusing which may be making her tense. She will come round with time, patience and gentle persuasion.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Agree with all said. Will add that being "bitless" doesn't exempt you from teeth issues. Bitless bridles can still press cheek against sharp points if present.

As said, many colts do similar things to this. Many are simply not get comfortable with you up there and are keeping you on their more confident side. Do lots of little (6 feet) circles to the bad side. I also like to bend them and pet the bad side face when letting them rest.
All this being said, true Straightness is a lofty goal that most horses never reach, and that few horsemen can feel or appreciate.

Great question. Good luck


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

You might also want to check (or have her checked) her vision. Maybe she only sees well with the eye that is pointing forward. Not unheard of. You could cover the forward facing eye and see if that makes any difference since she will have to use the off eye.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Probably she doesn't know how to balance herself. It could be a variety of things. May need a chiro, you could be off center and all of the things mentioned in previous posts


----------



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

Without seeing it, it sounds like she isn't able to balance herself properly yet, a common thing with young horses.

Working on circles, bending, and up and down hills can help build the muscle she needs.

Also try to lead her from the ground with the bridle on. Watch for whether her head moves to the same position, and try adding pressure from the ground to turn her head to see if she still fusses. If she does this consistently, you may have a medical problem on your hands.

Good luck, and keep updating!


----------

